# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Tiefschneebänder

## noox

Gibt's Tiefschneebänder, die man schnell von der Bindung clipsen kann? Wenn ich in der Gondel fahre, möchte ich die schnell runternehmen können, ohne dass ich sie komplett demontieren muss.

Vermutlich müsste man sich das selber basteln. Hat wer Ideen? So Clipse wie bei Rucksäcke? Oder Karabiner? Sollte mit Handschuhen zu bedienen sein.

----------


## georg

Kleine Karabiner mit Baustellenabsperrband. Kriegst in jedem Sportgeschäft als Schlüsselanhänger, sogar der Zgonc oder irgendein Baumarkt hat oft schöne bunte. Dort kriegst auch das Absperrband.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pinzgauner

> hast du da nähere infos dazu? bzw. wo hast du die her?


Gibts eh in den meisten Sportgeschäften in 80er Jahren Neonfarben. Ev. ist auch noch ein kleiner Karabiner sinnvoll um die Bänder beim Gondelfahren abnehmen zu können. Kosten um die 10 Euro die Bänder.

Bin auch am Überlegen welche zu kaufen nachdem ich 2 Nachmittage mit Skisuchen verbracht habe :Embarrassment:

----------


## georg

So schaun die aus die Dinger. Die roten Bänder sind ausm Sportgeschäft (hab ich mit Skiern geschenkt bekommen) die Karabiner sind vom Baumarkt (EUR 0,50 beim Zgonc). Bei den Tiefschneebändern sind meist unbrauchbare Plastikklemmteile dabei. Runter damit, und Karabiner drauf, dann kann man die Bänder einfach entfernen zB für die Seilbahn wie noox und Pinzgauner schon gemeint hat.

Die Karabiner hängt man sich irgendwo bei der Bindung ein. Wenn das nicht geht besorgt man sich 2Stk feste Schuhbänder oder 3mm dicke Reepschnur, kürzt, bindet die Schnüre zusammen und fädelt die irgendwo in ein Loch ein. Die verbleiben dann fix am Ski und in die hängt man dann die Karabiner.
edit: Wenn man zB die besten aller besten Fangriemen - alte Silvretta - hat, dann ist das Befestigungsschnürl der Fangriemen das am Ski verbleibt perfekt dafür geeignet.

Das rote, pinke irgendwie auffällige Band selber wickelt man über die Hand zusammen und verstaut sie in der Hose. Wenn dann die Bindung aufgeht, wird das Band aus der Hose gezogen und bleibt - hoffentlich - oben am Schnee sichtbar.

Achtung: Das stoppt den Ski nicht sondern ist nur eine Hilfe für das Wiederfinden! Man benötigt unbedingt Skistopper!

----------

